# Where to get larger amounts of fertilizer?



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

I've been using 50# bags, is there a better way? I need to prop up this old field pretty good for next year, had some zeros on the home soil test kit.

Where do you guys buy your fertilizer?

I remember reading an older post about buying bulk and having it spread, but there were no details, any info to steer me in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

From the fertilizer plant/dealer.You must be way up in the woodsHERE there is a plant every 20 miles or so where you can buy it buy the ton.They will rent you a spreader or they will custom apply it with a Terrogator.

Is there any farm ground near you where there is an grain elevator?Usually they also sell fertilizer.Be alot cheaper than bagged.

Or you could get full semi loads out of Twin Cities.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

LOL yeah in the sticks here, but the port of Duluth has a ton of grain elevators. Thanks for the reply, I'll try a google search for fertilizer plant.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

They all seem to be down by you in SWMN









I have a call in to the extension office.


----------

